# Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit



## Harryweste (12. August 2010)

*Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen PC mit 1TB Festplatte zusammengebaut. Jetzt möchte ich Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit installieren und frage mich, wieviele und wie groß die Partitionen sein sollten.

Ich dachte an:
C: 50 GB System
D: 200 GB Programme und Spiele
E: 750 GB Eigene Dateien - Filme - mp3s

Macht das Sinn? Oder sollte man Programme und Spiele auf seperate Partitionen packen? Oder können die sogar mit auf die Systempartition?

Vielen Dank!

Harry


----------



## kress (12. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

Kannst eigentlich alles auf 1-2 Partitionen machen.
Eine Spielepartition bringts eh nicht, da die ja an die Systempartition gebunden ist.
Musik und Filme kannst du aber gern auf ne eigene Partition machen, wenn du das übersichtlicher findest.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

So das mit den aufteilen des System ist ja an sich nee gute idee,mit ssd
es bringt dir nix wenn du Die spiele seperat installierst auf einer anderen partition,windows selbst Müllt sich immer zu.
Man mus eben halt windows pflegen,bin auch gerade dabei,dähmliche festplatten i/o error .
tja wer nicht glauben will das die festplatte nen knacks hatt ,muss fühlen.

Vorschlag von mir Windows partition 250gb ,rest datenablage,willste sichergehen,hol dir noch eine usb festplatte (500GG oder 1TB) schliesse wenn möglich am router an ,Kauf ........................ ein backup programm,wie nerobackup,paragon backup suche mal nach Zeitungsversionen kost nix und sind gut.
Die freeware Backup programme verlangen nach ,sich damit beschäftigen.am einfachsten ist nero.

Was mich immer wundert ist das kein Backup programm die sicherungen verwaltet (automatisch).
So nee automatische löschung von (vorgebenen einstellungen) sicherungen wäre gut.


----------



## kelevra (12. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

also system, software und spiele gehören auf eine Partition. 50 gb ist da ein minimum wert ohne Games.

Je nach dem wieviele Spiele du gleichzeitig installierst, musst du eben entsprechend viel Platz lassen.
Ich würde eine Partition mit 200-250 GB anlegen, und den rest für Daten (musik, Bilder...) lassen.
Übrigens hat eine 1TB-Platte 981GB


----------



## zøtac (12. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

Ich hab eine 400GB Pratition und eine 600GB
Auf der 400GB ist Musik, Filme, Fotos die nicht gelöscht werden sollen (urlaubsbilder etc.) das Betriebssystem, alle wichtigen programme und Spiele. Auf der anderen Partition sind meine ganzen Downloads etc. und die Partition wird regelmäßig Formatiert, so sammelt sich net so viel müll an.
Ich find meine Taktik eigentlich ganz gut^^


----------



## Murxwitz (13. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

wenn du keine/kaum programme auf c machst passte das so
ich hab c mit 75gib mach aber auch programme da drauf
das die spiele auf ne extra patition kommen hat den vorteil, dass man windows neu machen kann und noch alle spiele hat 
klar manche machen dass nicht mit aber die meisten
evtl würd ich dann noch die eigenen dateien zu den daten verschieben


----------



## kelevra (13. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

Wieso formatierst du die 600 GB Partition regelmäßig? Erhöhter Bauteileverschleiß?


----------



## NCphalon (13. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

Also ich hab auf der F3 50GiB für Windows (~35 Belegt) und den Rest für Programme, Spiele, Eigene Dateien usw.


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*



kelevra schrieb:


> Wieso formatierst du die 600 GB Partition regelmäßig? Erhöhter Bauteileverschleiß?


Weil sich da irre viel Müll ansammelt nach nem halben Jahr...


----------



## kelevra (13. August 2010)

*AW: Sinnvolle Partitionsgrößen für Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

Wieso nicht einfach nur löschen? Finde formatieren unnötige Arbeit für die HDD. Ausser du nutzt die Schnellformatierung. Aber "normales" Löshen reicht meiner Meinung nach.

@NCPhalon DU kommst mit 50 GiB aus? Respekt. Würde mir nie reichen. Man muss ja bedenken, dass viele Programme, vor allem aber Spiele, ihre Daten auf C speichern, Savegames, temp files usw.


----------

